# Twin City Black Lives Matter strikes again



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

BLM organizers have released plans to hold a protest at the end of the Twin Cities marathon race this Sunday and prevent runners from finishing. Time to forget all that politically correct BS and arrest anyone that tries it. Come on St. Paul, time to get tough. Someone's right to protest ends when it interferes with other people's rights.

Is it only in the TC that BLM's protests disrupt other peoples activities or do other communities have the same problem?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

This will be interesting...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Whoever is running that group has made some very poor decisions and continues to do so. Same ones who blocked Mall of America and were recorded chanting "pigs in a blanket" at the fair, isn't it? The race has nothing to do with their cause, so why disrupt the finish and screw the runners who have worked and trained for a long time for the event out of their finish? They need to protest at police HQ, city hall, places that actually have something to do with their cause. Or work on their cause in a different way than protests. I would like to know who is funding this bunch of knuckleheads.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

"Part of our job is to agitate," Turner said. "If you put clothes in the washing machine and you don't press that button to agitate it, it's not going to get clean. So we sort of look at our jobs as to agitate, to disrupt. And if that means making a few people angry, well that's probably good, because then it will make them start to think about why we're angry."
Turner's group is planning to meet at 10 a.m. on Oct. 4 at St. Paul's Boyd Park, about a half-mile from the finish line. 
Marathon organizers said they're aware of the protest plans and are working with city officials to ensure the safety of all those participating in the race.http://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/09/27/black-lives-matter-marathon


I hope and pray that no one is hurt.
They hurt innocent people by trying to ruin their marathon. Makes a lot of sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Whoever is running that group has made some very poor decisions and continues to do so. Same ones who blocked Mall of America and were recorded chanting "pigs in a blanket" at the fair, isn't it? The race has nothing to do with their cause, so why disrupt the finish and screw the runners who have worked and trained for a long time for the event out of their finish? They need to protest at police HQ, city hall, places that actually have something to do with their cause. Or work on their cause in a different way than protests. I would like to know who is funding this bunch of knuckleheads.


George Soros most likely


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Meanwhile world affairs continue. When lots of black and white lives get snuffed by religious zealots, I wonder if the light bulb will light. If they want real change they need to look inward to the destruction of Black families. How did that happen? Where did the jobs go? 

If you're going to protest for anything except manna, they need to look inward and outward at the same time to truly understand why.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think a lot of them believe they will eventually not have to obey laws and not fear arrest.
But then, they thought Obama was going to buy them a car too.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

They are protesting Black Lives Matter, but, what they refuse to acknowledge is that 93% of black lives are taken by other blacks.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

OK I understand. Because Black Lives Matter is so blooming *boring* they have to attach themselves to something interesting in order to get the attention they want. And the rotten news people will probably give it to them.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

trulytricia said:


> OK I understand. Because Black Lives Matter is so blooming *boring* they have to attach themselves to something interesting in order to get the attention they want. And the rotten news people will probably give it to them.


They can get violent pretty quickly where there is something to rob, burn or loot. They can shut highways down too.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

So what happens when someone protests the protestors? What happens when BLM takes a serious beat down in response to the "agitation" they started?

In Chicago today an infant was wounded, its mother killed, its grandmother killed and two male members of the family were wounded in a drive by. 
It was not reported, but I'll bet a months salary that family was Black as were the people who shot at them. Where is BLM for that nightmare?

BLM has nothing to do with stopping Black deaths and everything to do with following a political agenda. As far as I'm concerned they are thugs who need to have the dogs set on them whenever they raise their heads. They are a racist organization, and like all racist organizations, they should be stomped into the ground.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with you and am not anti-black either. I'm not politically correct either. Black Lives Matter is a racist organization looking to stir up trouble wherever they can. I pray that they do not hurt any of these runners on Saturday. They all need to be arrested for trying to ruin their race at the finish.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

i doubt highly they wont try to start something so they can let white people punch them and have the cameras take the pictures. this group just wants someone else to fix their own problems like all of their other problems have been fixed. ive been saying for years you want black lives to matter then fix your black communities. white people come in to fix and we get attacked for being racist or looking down on black people. they need to FIX IT THEMSELVES. ban rap music talking about killing everyone left and right that is a great start. force school attendance or throw them in juvenile hall. they have been allowed to play victim and play games with the system instead of being held accountable. made drug charges very strict. make them see these things are not "COOL" and they will stop. 
you can tell any kid to stop repeatedly and they might stop but the ones that don't and repeatedly show that they don't have to listen to you, you smack their ass and show you aren't playing anymore and they straighten up pretty quick. then harsh punishment isn't even a topic because they know the consequences.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Savannah had 4 shootings in the downtown area over last weekend. All of the shootings were black on black and some were done from speeding cars. One couple had their 4 yr child out for a walk on Saturday night. So fortunately, the child was not shot but the parents were. They had wounds but on their arm and leg. Nobody was killed but traffic was shut down for quite a while. The tourism industry hates this as everyone else does. They want the downtown streets to be safe. It is just such a shame that people do these things for apparently no reason.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

When I lived in pa this was a DAILY thing. It happened so often it wasn't until we moved to ohio until we realized how bad it was. We moved to ohio in winter so there wasn't any violence but since spring hit they are making up for lost time. I don't know enough about ohio to say what I think it is, but I have a good idea....


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I am sick and tired of typing up big long posts and having them come up blank when I post. Somebody needs to fix this stupid glitch.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters. 

You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Black crime is not the fault of some bad cops any more than it is the fault of white people.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/29/us/chicago-shooting-crime-family-gunned-down/

Chicago (CNN)The top cop of Chicago expressed blunt outrage Tuesday after a shooting wounded an infant and killed the child's mother and grandmother, as they returned home from a family outing Monday night.

"Here we go again," Chicago Police Superintendent Garry F. McCarthy told reporters. "I'm furious that children and expectant mothers and public servants ... are becoming victims of senseless gun violence in this city.
"I've been here for 4Â½ years, and we've had the same conversation over and over again. What is that we have to do to turn this around? Well, we have to hold criminals accountable," McCarthy said.
It's becoming a familiar national story: Chicago is racking up another annual murder count that's far above the nation's other biggest cities.
It's why Chicago is often called "Chiraq."

*And* 
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Artist-shot-dead-while-working-on-West-Oakland-6538258.php 

what did he ever do to deserve this? Paint?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters.
> 
> You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. *You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.*


sounds like we should just pull the cops out of the problem neighborhoods. They can't abuse the criminals if they aren't there.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters.
> 
> You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.


There are some bad cops. But not that many. This whole issue is skewed by a political agenda. The Ferguson punk was not some innocent angel. It's not gun violence. Guns are not violence but some of the people who use them are. Cars do not cause drunk drivers. Blacks are killing Black at an alarming rate. That is the problem. When the focus for this tragedy is placed on "bad cops" or guns it is a political sidestep that ignores the real issue. BLM should be protesting in their own neighborhoods everyday. But they won't.

"Snitches wear stitches and end up in ditches". You live the life you live.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I love the whole "get out there and help". Some people just don't get it. They don't want help,. They don't want it fixed. It's more of a blacks only lottery. I believe it was a local story here black man was shot and killed in his own neighborhood. No witnesses it was 3 am and the family said they believe it was a cop. They are the only ones saying that when they commit crimes or fight back they deserve respect. Doesn't matter that they are committing crimes and not following orders.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/24662089/police-investigating-early-morning-shooting#.VgvECnvkbV0

Fort Meyers Florida is the 15th MOST DANGEROUS small city in the U.S.
Last week there were 7 shootings in 7 hours.
94 year old man, who has lived on Davis Court (Dunbar) for 50+ years.....his house was riddled w/ bullets from a drive by shooting THAT WAS NOT for him or his house, but for his neighbors.......
All, black on black crimes.

The Mayor wants to call in the National Guard. SO DO the black Pastors in the community. 
The Pastors are outraged at the violence AND the fact that those who know who is responsible for the shooting, will not talk.
They interview the 94 year old man, who said "10 years ago, this was a fine place to live, but in the last 10 years, it's terrible"

BLM do not represent the black community any more than the KKK represents the white community. 

BOTH BLM and KKK are jack boot thugs.
Groups of Sociopathic, Narcissistic, criminals.
The REAL black community is SICK of the crime/violence and BLM.
THEY need to take their neighborhoods back.......


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The end solution is when blacks help themselves. They need to police their own neighborhoods. They need to work closely with those police and not refuse to point fingers or name names. 

The black children need to understand at a very young age, that to have a better life, they need to go to school and get an education. They need to work to acquire the things in life they wish to have. They need to know that married couples tend to be much more successful in life, both in finances and raising children, than single parents.

Black people need opportunity. There is no way a young black person should feel their best opportunities lie in being the corner drug dealer or in being a gang member. They need education or they need good vocational training.They need a safety net while they are trying to better themselves. But for that to work, those that reject opportunity and who want to persist in criminal endeavors, should be taken out of the community and housed in work camps/prisons. Teach them skills and make them work on public work projects. Those that refuse, double their sentence and send them to a real prison.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> So what happens when someone protests the protestors? What happens when BLM takes a serious beat down in response to the "agitation" they started?
> 
> In Chicago today an infant was wounded, its mother killed, its grandmother killed and two male members of the family were wounded in a drive by.
> It was not reported, but I'll bet a months salary that family was Black as were the people who shot at them. Where is BLM for that nightmare?
> ...


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters.
> 
> You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.


We'd be glad to take your lead. What are you doing?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters.
> 
> You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.


I don't think that's the biggest problem they have, not by a long shot.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> There are some bad cops. But not that many. This whole issue is skewed by a political agenda. The Ferguson punk was not some innocent angel. It's not gun violence. Guns are not violence but some of the people who use them are. Cars do not cause drunk drivers. Blacks are killing Black at an alarming rate. That is the problem. When the focus for this tragedy is placed on "bad cops" or guns it is a political sidestep that ignores the real issue. BLM should be protesting in their own neighborhoods everyday. But they won't.
> 
> "Snitches wear stitches and end up in ditches". You live the life you live.


They aren't being paid to protest other blacks, they are paid to disrupt and blame white people and cops.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters.
> 
> You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.


Children gunned down? Like Machole Stewart, Angel Hooper, Amorian Hale, DeVyrea Curry and many others? BLM ignores those cases.

Weeding out bad cops is an ongoing process that will never be "fixed". Unless we get to the point we don't need cops but I don't see that day ever coming. 

When you go the extra mile and defend people who make bad choices and behave badly, just because they happen to be black, you just fuel the problems too.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

It is not my job to 'get out there and help black people' I am not some 'white woman savior' like the days of old thinking these people are infant minded. It's all I can do to take care of my own back yard.

Black people need to snap out of their deceptions themselves. And they can, and some are. Lord what a mess white commie leftist have made of this country!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

trulytricia said:


> It is not my job to 'get out there and help black people' I am not some 'white woman savior' like the days of old thinking these people are infant minded. It's all I can do to take care of my own back yard.
> 
> Black people need to snap out of their deceptions themselves.


I see the men of Faith on TV. 
I see them organizing and marching, and reaching out. 
I see the programs these men create, run, and fund thru their churches to get kids OFF the street, out of gangs, etc.

I see mothers, aunts, sisters, grandmas, great grandmas begging for the violence to stop.
Some are 'patrolling' the neighborhoods (just their block) putting up signs letting thugs know they are being watched AND WILL BE identified to the police.
THAT particular block has seen an 80% reduction of illegal activity on that block....

The black pastors, moms, grammies, etc in Fort Meyers said "bring on the National Guard. Like getting rid of roaches you need drop a fog on them".
The TRUE black leaders in Fort Meyers are SICK of the nonsense and would WELCOME the National Guard.

I don't know HOW or WHAT folks that are not black, can do to help those who are sincere about cleaning up their neighborhoods, communities, and change a cultures mind to more productive and uplifting way???


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately in this day and age the only way to keep your cause on the front burner is to do something outrageous. I feel sorry for the runners whose race will be ruined but I can sympathise with the protesters.
> 
> You know there is an easy way to solve this problem. Instead of spending your days and nights getting riled up over BLM from watching the outrage machines like Fox and company actually get out there and do something about the problem. When good people like you not only turn a blind eye to children being gunned down by cops you even go the extra mile and come up with excuses for the cops you just fuel the problems. You want BLM to go away? Fix the problems of cops mistreating minorities.


BLM is simply a racist group, they should be treated as such. 

They seem to have no interest in using that energy to help the neighborhoods consumed by violence and crime. When they start actually taking care of the real problems I have no sympathy for them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

no really said:


> BLM is simply a racist group, they should be treated as such.
> 
> They seem to have no interest in using that energy to help the neighborhoods consumed by violence and crime. When they start actually taking care of the real problems I have no sympathy for them.


They are no different than the KKK.
Those goons flew under the "christian" flag, making all kinds of bull poop claims, in The Name of God.......
KKK? Jack boot thugs. Look what they spun off??? SKIN HEADS, ARYAN NATION.........2 groups that are 10x's worse than the KKK.

BLM is on that same path.

Good, honest, men of Faith are trying to take back their communities, and change the culture.

The question we should be asking is HOW DO WE SUPPORT THEIR EFFORTS????


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My DH and I are close to the guy who does our yard along with several of our other neighbors. He does all of our yards at the same time He has a regular job with the Govt at the port and has the yard business on the side. We would do anything for him and he would do the same for us. He is good people. He and his wife have a nice place in a good area of town. They stay completely away from the people who knew them in high school and have turned out the other way, drugs and up to nothing good. They will not even drive their cars in those areas because people recognize them and always want to borrow money for their habits.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Something I am seeing more of is that 'family' (moms, dads, siblings, aunts, etc) members are turning in their own for crimes.

The hardest thing you will ever do it hand your criminal child over to the authorities. You know in your heart soul and mind, you are doing the right thing.....but it's hard.
And I am seeing more and more reports on TV where family members are SICK and TIRED of the bull dooty that their criminal family member brings into their lives......

(this is all....white, black, latino)


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Jolly said:


> The end solution is when blacks help themselves. They need to police their own neighborhoods. They need to work closely with those police and not refuse to point fingers or name names.
> 
> The black children need to understand at a very young age, that to have a better life, they need to go to school and get an education. They need to work to acquire the things in life they wish to have. They need to know that married couples tend to be much more successful in life, both in finances and raising children, than single parents.
> 
> Black people need opportunity. There is no way a young black person should feel their best opportunities lie in being the corner drug dealer or in being a gang member. They need education or they need good vocational training.They need a safety net while they are trying to better themselves. But for that to work, those that reject opportunity and who want to persist in criminal endeavors, should be taken out of the community and housed in work camps/prisons. Teach them skills and make them work on public work projects. Those that refuse, double their sentence and send them to a real prison.


The problem is, if a black kid does well in school, he's accused by others of being "too white".
If they get a job, don't join a gang, try to get ahead, they are ridiculed, told they aren't acting "black"
I knew an old lady one time, a black lady, and she said (I have to change the words because the words she said probably will get me infracted) "Black people are like crawdads in a bucket. One tries to climb out of the bucket, the rest will drag him back down into the bucket."


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> The problem is, if a black kid does well in school, he's accused by others of being "too white".
> If they get a job, don't join a gang, try to get ahead, they are ridiculed, told they aren't acting "black"
> I knew an old lady one time, a black lady, and she said (I have to change the words because the words she said probably will get me infracted) "Black people are like crawdads in a bucket. One tries to climb out of the bucket, the rest will drag him back down into the bucket."


That is why someone like Ben Carson, being a Republican and a man who was not born rich, has the hardest job in the world.

Same with Herman Cain, Allen West and others.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*More Than 50 People Shot for the Second Weekend in a Row in Chicago*
Yahoo News 
September 29, 2015 | Trace William Cowen 


Four people were killed and 52 wounded during shootings across Chicago over the weekend. After multiple weekends in a row of increased violence in the city, Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel is urging a fresh and more proactive approach to gun control.

At least 2,300 people have been shot in Chicago this year alone, according to the Chicago Tribune. According to their analysis, that's roughly 400 more incidents than during the same period in 2014.
http://news.yahoo.com/mayor-rahm-emanuel-calls-gun-204558464.html

Just proves even more that gun control does not work!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

IF ever there was a city that needed the National Guard called in, it's Chicago.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Laura, Fort Myers has been a dangerous place for a long time. You don't live close to there, do you? It is beautiful but lots of crime.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

po boy said:


> Just Wow!!!!


I'm with you dude. Fries my mind too. If you think I am exaggerating just go and count the threads on the top page of GC.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> 1. No one was talking about muslims, why are you?
> 
> 2. No one even HINTED at 'making people disappear', why are you?
> 
> ...


Ideas, solutions and opinions..... ound::hysterical: 

So which one of those did you find most helpful? BLM is racist and upsetting and ruins everyone's fun? Black people have created all of their own problems and they deserve what they get from police and they just need to clean up their own mess? Black people are all killing black people and it is totally not my problem so stop bothering me with it? The only kids who lost lives count are the ones shot by black people, if they were shot by cops it was perfectly valid and necessary? Did I miss anything? 

Go look at the top page for GC. 25 threads. 2 about why are members so mean to each other. 11 are bashing Muslims. 2 are bashing blacks. 5 are about topics at least somewhat related to homesteading. 1 abortion, 1 tinfoil hat, 1 raise money for missions, 1 rape and 1 prostititution. 

Any normal day you will see half the threads are about blacks or Muslims all negative, all pointless. No problem solving just negativity and hate mongering. But I am the bad guy for pointing out the reality.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

po boy said:


> ????????????????????
> 
> The WOW was for your hate rants!


There are 11 hate rant posts about Muslims right here on the top page of GC. You need to get cracking if you want to take all of them to task too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Ideas, solutions and opinions..... ound::hysterical:
> 
> So which one of those did you find most helpful? BLM is racist and upsetting and ruins everyone's fun? Black people have created all of their own problems and they deserve what they get from police and they just need to clean up their own mess? Black people are all killing black people and it is totally not my problem so stop bothering me with it? The only kids who lost lives count are the ones shot by black people, if they were shot by cops it was perfectly valid and necessary? Did I miss anything?


Yes, you did. You missed a lot. Go back and re read at least page 2 of this thread. It was an intelligent, adult, discussion.



> Go look at the top page for GC. 25 threads. 2 about why are members so mean to each other. 11 are bashing Muslims. 2 are bashing blacks. 5 are about topics at least somewhat related to homesteading. 1 abortion, 1 tinfoil hat, 1 raise money for missions, 1 rape and 1 prostititution.


Why are you importing topics, issues, problems from other threads into this one?
Go to those threads and express your displeasure.




> Any normal day you will see half the threads are about blacks or Muslims all negative, all pointless. No problem solving just negativity and hate mongering. But I am the bad guy for pointing out the reality.


Again, you missed, I mean you totally missed, the posts that had ideas, solutions, etc. I'm sorry you missed them. Please feel free to go back and re read at least page two of THIS THREAD.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> There are 11 hate rant posts about Muslims right here on the top page of GC. You need to get cracking if you want to take all of them to task too.


 How many of those say they hate Muslims? It's the usual liberal talking point, it's your way or they are hate mongers.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Boy somebody was hot on the report button.  Glad it's only liberals here who report posts.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Boy somebody was hot on the report button.  Glad it's only liberals here who report posts.


????????????????????????


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

So I went back and re-read page 2. The only thing I left out besides comparing BLM to the KKK (how could I miss that?) was the idea that the only black people out there doing any good are those of faith. And we need to support them. I don't think they are the only ones but kudos for finding a positive! And I agree we need to start with supporting the community leaders who are trying to clean up and improve their their neighborhoods and save their children. 

So you asked what I have done myself. I have worked with several ministries and groups over the years dealing mainly in education and food. Some in homelessness and repairing homes of those in impoverished neighborhoods. I think we have 2 distinct problems here: poverty and out of control police who have been allowed and even encouraged to trample the rights of minorities. We have to attack both problems. Attack poverty and you reduce crime. Clean up the police departments and stop the stuff like broken windows policing, funneling children into for profit prisons via the schools and racial profiling. There is no solution without fixing everything.

Laura if you look back over page 2 you will see that most of the posters were not looking for solutions. They were looking for excuses so they could blow the whole thing off and say not my problem.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Ideas, solutions and opinions..... ound::hysterical:
> 
> So which one of those did you find most helpful? BLM is racist and upsetting and ruins everyone's fun? Black people have created all of their own problems and they deserve what they get from police and they just need to clean up their own mess? Black people are all killing black people and it is totally not my problem so stop bothering me with it? The only kids who lost lives count are the ones shot by black people, if they were shot by cops it was perfectly valid and necessary? Did I miss anything?
> 
> ...


If you want to critique other threads, then start a new thread for that. 

What you paraphrased above from this thread, is about as distorted as you can get. 

Some things that were said were phrased too harshly, but there is still truth behind it. It isn't white policemen gunning down dozens of young black men every weekend in inner cities all across the country. By sheer numbers, that is a much bigger problem than police violence. Then throw in the innocent little children who never even got a chance to live their lives like they matter, due to idiots spraying bullets around their neighborhood. But BLM ignores all that, and that is why they don't get any respect from most people. Me, I can't wait until they fizzle out. Which they will. I've already got an "I told you so" on standby. Have you noticed any of our many highly accomplished and successful black Americans publicly supporting or endorsing BLM? A few performers, not anybody of substance. There's a good reason for that.

When you just make trouble and think it still serves the cause because it draws attention, that is the equivalent of the two year old's temper tantrum. As long as BLM is going to continue to glorify the out of control punk from Ferguson and put his death on the same magnitude as Walter Scott, they aren't credible.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Post 22*

The Mayor wants to *call in the National Guard.* SO DO the black Pastors in the community. 
The Pastors are outraged at the violence AND the fact that those who know who is responsible for the shooting, will not talk.

*Post 23*
The end solution is when *blacks help themselves*. They need to *police their own neighborhoods. They need to work closely with those police and not refuse to point fingers or name names. *
They *need education or they need good vocational training.They need a safety net while they are trying to better themselves. *But for that to work, those that reject opportunity and who want to persist in criminal endeavors, should be taken out of the community and housed in work camps/prisons. *Teach them skills and make them work on public work projects. *Those that refuse, double their sentence and send them to a real prison. 

*Post 29*
Black people need to *snap out of their deceptions themselves.
*
*Post 30*
I see the men of Faith on TV. 
I see them *organizing and marching, and reaching out. *
I see the *programs these men create, run, and fund thru their churches to get kids OFF the street, out of gangs, etc.*

I see *mothers, aunts, sisters, grandmas, great grandmas begging for the violence to stop.*
Some are *'patrolling' the neighborhoods (just their block) putting up signs letting thugs know they are being watched AND WILL BE identified to the police.*
THAT particular block has seen an 80% reduction of illegal activity on that block....

The *black pastors, moms, grammies, etc in Fort Meyers said "bring on the National Guard.* Like getting rid of roaches you need drop a fog on them".
The TRUE *black leaders in Fort Meyers are SICK of the nonsense and would WELCOME the National Guard.*

I don't know HOW or WHAT folks that are not black, can do to help those who are sincere about cleaning up their neighborhoods, communities, and change a cultures mind to more productive and uplifting way??? 

*Post 32*

Good, honest, men of Faith are *trying to take back their communities, and change the culture.*

The question we should be asking is HOW DO WE SUPPORT THEIR EFFORTS???? 

*Post 33*
He is good people. He and his wife have a nice place in a good area of town. *They stay completely away from the people who knew them in high school and have turned out the other way, drugs and up to nothing good. They will not even drive their cars in those areas because people recognize them and always want to borrow money for their habits. 
*
*Post 34*
Something I am seeing more of is that* 'family' (moms, dads, siblings, aunts, etc) members are turning in their own for crimes.
*
The hardest thing you will ever do it hand your criminal child over to the authorities. You know in your heart soul and mind, you are doing the right thing.....but it's hard.
And I am seeing more and more reports on TV where family members are SICK and TIRED of the bull dooty that their criminal family member brings into their lives......

(this is all....white, black, latino) 

*Post 35*
*The problem is, if a black kid does well in school, he's accused by others of being "too white".
If they get a job, don't join a gang, try to get ahead, they are ridiculed, told they aren't acting "black"
I knew an old lady one time, a black lady, and she said (I have to change the words because the words she said probably will get me infracted) "Black people are like crawdads in a bucket. One tries to climb out of the bucket, the rest will drag him back down into the bucket."*

I included the above because it shows WHY some kids can't catch a break, because they are being dragged down the toilet.......

So there was A LOT of good, positive, productive, things said, suggested, offered and opinion-ed.

This is not the other threads you are raging about. This is a legit conversation.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know if ya'all watch the news, read the paper; but what do you see the black community attempting?

For me, the only people I see on the TV or read in the paper addressing the need for change are the Pastors and their wives. 
The Mayor of Ft. Meyers want's the National Guard to come in.....pastors, and other folks in the community agree.

Back in Indiana, the same folks (pastors and their wives) were the ones you heard and saw in the media. 

Has anyone seen athletes, movie stars, music artist, pillars of their own communities in the news or media presenting ideas, finance, support for a change and not perpetuating the problem by supporting BLM?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Savannah, the closest city to us, administration is almost all black. They do try. They have monthly cookouts in the downtown area. They take turns having them at different homes. Everybody wants the same thing. Safety and amiable relationships. This has been going on for a very long time. Everyone wants to be safe. I think the PD does a good job. They have had their problems too but it was all about bribery, and even the fomer PD chief is in prison. We have a relatively new police chief who came from Athens, Ga and so far, so good. Everyone wants to be safe. Like Laura said, now in a lot of communities, family members are turning family members in so that they will be tried, convicted, and hopefuly will be rehabilated.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Boy somebody was hot on the report button.  Glad it's only liberals here who report posts.


You are seriously misinformed if you believe that we moderate by reported posts only. 

We had a complete discussion yesterday about addressing other members respectfully. 

If you don't like the topics presented and feel they are baiting, perhaps it's best to not take the bait or start a thread that may generate discussion. If you don't like an opinion, disagree with the opinion without calling insulting a group of members. 

It's not just your posts that have been deleted today and every member was clearly advised that mods were not prepared to accept abusing other members by way of labels and generalizations.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I am sick and tired of typing up big long posts and having them come up blank when I post. Somebody needs to fix this stupid glitch.


Are others having his problem? Did you go to 'admin' w/it?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> The problem is, if a black kid does well in school, he's accused by others of being "too white".
> If they get a job, don't join a gang, try to get ahead, they are ridiculed, told they aren't acting "black"
> I knew an old lady one time, a black lady, and she said (I have to change the words because the words she said probably will get me infracted) "Black people are like crawdads in a bucket. One tries to climb out of the bucket, the rest will drag him back down into the bucket."


Many on the left propagate this as well. What do the Ds say about a Thomas Sowell? Or Ben Carson? Or Allen West? Herman Cain? Uncle Toms come to mind but there's lots more...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> If you want to critique other threads, then start a new thread for that.
> 
> What you paraphrased above from this thread, is about as distorted as you can get.
> 
> ...


Post of the decade award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Post of the decade award for Laura10's post #49 too.
(thought I'd save space)


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I don't know if ya'all watch the news, read the paper; but what do you see the black community attempting?
> 
> For me, the only people I see on the TV or read in the paper addressing the need for change are the Pastors and their wives.
> The Mayor of Ft. Meyers want's the National Guard to come in.....pastors, and other folks in the community agree.
> ...


Several years ago this went on in S. Dallas & other black neighborhoods that were rampant w/crime, drugs, etc. They TOOK BACK THEIR OWN NEIGHBORHOODS! They had marches, rallies, conferences. 'town hall meetings'. They co-operated w/GASP! the POLICE!

Haven't seen this lately, during this administration...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Boy somebody was hot on the report button.  Glad it's only liberals here who report posts.


A nice example of where you stand.
Did it ever occur to you that the mods just do their job?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Patchouli, Of course your long posts don't make it to the thread. Did you really think that the conservative folks on this forum would let you espouse your liberal nonsense? Sorry, you sort of set yourself up for that one.

The Mayor, Police Chief, and City Attorney of St. Paul just said that BLM protesters will not interrupt the TC Marathon. They will arrest anyone that interferes. YEA. Finally they are standing up to these twits. Hope they throw all of them in jail.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> Patchouli, Of course your long posts don't make it to the thread. Did you really think that the conservative folks on this forum would let you espouse your liberal nonsense? Sorry, you sort of set yourself up for that one.
> 
> The Mayor, Police Chief, and City Attorney of St. Paul just said that BLM protesters will not interrupt the TC Marathon. They will arrest anyone that interferes. YEA. Finally they are standing up to these twits. Hope they throw all of them in jail.


You are again misinformed. There are a whole lot of missing posts and likely quite a few more in coming days because mods are no longer accepting certain behaviour and it's not limited to one belief or another.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

wr said:


> You are again misinformed. There are a whole lot of missing posts and likely quite a few more in coming days because mods are no longer accepting certain behaviour and it's not limited to one belief or another.


If that is truly done, then things certainly can be calmed down.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

where I want to said:


> If that is truly done, then things certainly can be calmed down.


Just remember, that applies to all members, not one side or the other.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone here on board w/this? 1st I'd heard of it...hope it works. When the 'Knock down game" started & when white kids walking down the street were being targeted & sometimes killed by black thugs, I advocated 'rounding 'em all up" I meant the 'usual suspects', the ones who were on parole for this type of stuff, ones who had warrants out...

http://joemiller.us/2015/09/police-program-aims-to-pinpoint-those-most-likely-to-commit-crimes/


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Ideas, solutions and opinions..... ound::hysterical:
> 
> So which one of those did you find most helpful? BLM is racist and upsetting and ruins everyone's fun? Black people have created all of their own problems and they deserve what they get from police and they just need to clean up their own mess? Black people are all killing black people and it is totally not my problem so stop bothering me with it? The only kids who lost lives count are the ones shot by black people, if they were shot by cops it was perfectly valid and necessary? Did I miss anything?
> 
> ...


Please think that the negative comments, and views so common is kinda like discussing Ebola... you might take offense to that comparison....but black on Black and black on others is far more common than non black on black.

Because of the upheaval, the riots, the shootings,the looting, the fires, the criminal violence .....the choice of the blm to make use of disruption as a method of working towards a solution is a negative choice.
So, just as there are so many negatively held positions on Ebola .... there are negative views on the choices that blm... hard to jump up for joy when Ebola comes around and the same for blm


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> I am sick and tired of typing up big long posts and having them come up blank when I post. Somebody needs to fix this stupid glitch.


If that happens a lot you could type your post in MS Word and then copy and paste it to HT. That way you still have what you typed if it's lost on HT. Not that it fixes the problem and it's a bit more work but might relieve your frustration. 

Back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Truckinguy said:


> If that happens a lot you could type your post in MS Word and then copy and paste it to HT. That way you still have what you typed if it's lost on HT. Not that it fixes the problem and it's a bit more work but might relieve your frustration.
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...


One of my post I did yesterday replied with prohibited and I hit refresh and it posted...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> They aren't being paid to protest other blacks, they are paid to disrupt and blame white people and cops.


es this now has not one thing to do whit a few bad cops. They are being headed out. This has gotten way out of hand. The government and more specific Sabam could have put a end to this long ago. But instead of doing that he poured even more fuel and hate and the fire. And now it is so far out of control the governments, both local and federal, have no idea how to stop it.~!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

wr said:


> You are again misinformed. There are a whole lot of missing posts and likely quite a few more in coming days because mods are no longer accepting certain behaviour and it's not limited to one belief or another.


You are being rather contentious. I have no idea why Patchouli is having problems. I was just kidding him a little. 

This place is too serious. Like is more fun when you inject a little humor into it from time to time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> You are being rather contentious. I have no idea why Patchouli is having problems. I was just kidding him a little.
> 
> This place is too serious. Like is more fun when you inject a little humor into it from time to time.


Not contentious at all and simply stating the facts as they are. 

I'd much prefer folks had a bit of fun rather than attacking each other.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> Several years ago this went on in S. Dallas & other black neighborhoods that were rampant w/crime, drugs, etc. They TOOK BACK THEIR OWN NEIGHBORHOODS! They had marches, rallies, conferences. 'town hall meetings'. They co-operated w/GASP! the POLICE!
> 
> Haven't seen this lately, during this administration...



OK so there ARE models that prove communities CAN be taken back, cleaned up, rid of crime/violence, etc.

THAT is good news.

SO moving forward, the leaders of this S.Dallas "take back" should conversate / be contacted by leaders in communities who WANT to take it back so that S.Dallas can share their successes, how they did it, who got involved, etc.

WHO spearheaded this movement? Was it politicians? Was it black pastors and community leaders? Who?

How does (let's say) Fort Meyers, who may have zero contacts in S. Dallas, get this information so they can implement it into their communities??

This is good news!! It IS possible to turn it around!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

NEXT question is this:

I am a middle aged, white female.
No one in the black community would take me serious, and may feel offended or indignant that "some white girl is telling us how to take back our neighborhood; what does she know she ain't black"

And they would be right.

So how do we, who are white, pounding away at our keyboards w/ good ideas, share those w/ black community leaders in a humble way because we genuinely have a heart for ALL people, and want to help??


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Are others having his problem? Did you go to 'admin' w/it?


It's very sporadic. Someone else mentioned in another thread the last time it happened but that was a couple of weeks ago and I think in the Homesteading section. I will post about it in the Admin section.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

po boy said:


> One of my post I did yesterday replied with prohibited and I hit refresh and it posted...


That happened to me yesterday too when I tried to post a new thread.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> NEXT question is this:
> 
> I am a middle aged, white female.
> No one in the black community would take me serious, and may feel offended or indignant that "some white girl is telling us how to take back our neighborhood; what does she know she ain't black"
> ...


I don't believe that is correct. I think if you just try to insert yourself and tell them that you have all the answers you might not be received that well.

However if you are willing to work in the trenches so to speak and hear from them about their situation their feelings and problems before you start trying to give them direction you can build a relationship. No one wants someone to just pop up out of no where and tell them that they know how to make it better unless they have a lot of experience to prove they do.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> OK so there ARE models that prove communities CAN be taken back, cleaned up, rid of crime/violence, etc.
> 
> THAT is good news.
> 
> ...


I've seen areas of certain demographics make complete a turnaround but it takes active involvement from every angle. 

Several years ago, I operated a business on a nearby reserve and my contract stipulated I had to hire band members only and at that time it was literally the bane of my existence and I had a standing order at the Department of Employment for 4 new employees to cover the 4 new employees that didn't return to work from the day before. 

Theft and vandalism a huge problem simply because of poverty and my staff was verbally assaulted and threatened for simply working for an apple. 

It's taken at least 10 years to make a complete turnaround but a broken system required multiple 'fixes'. 

Community elders needed to step in and advocate for their community, basic life skills programs were required so people could learn to properly care for their homes, families and communities, funding needed to be directed toward specific social programs so people can reliably get to work and hold down a job , policing needs to come from within the community and people needed specific job skills. 

The ball starts rolling slowly and it's not an inexpensive process but the resulting change is amazing.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> NEXT question is this:
> 
> I am a middle aged, white female.
> No one in the black community would take me serious, and may feel offended or indignant that "some white girl is telling us how to take back our neighborhood; what does she know she ain't black"
> ...


It is better if you can get all races together to work out a solution to crime in the city along with the city government and members of the PD.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

They have been trying in KC for years but haven't found the magic bullet yet. Former mayor pro temp, a highly respected older gentleman named Brooks, put together a group years ago but it hasn't been very effective. More recently, some younger activists have come along and they seemed to be making a difference. Had some rallies, blanketed neighborhoods, etc. But in the last month or so, violence took a big jump again where it had been declining. 

The KCPD has tried "community policing" in various forms, trying to build relationships with the police force and the communities they serve, but again, not much success. 

I think you just have to keep throwing police resources in there until crime is controlled enough that businesses will move in. The urban cores are screaming for redevelopment and there is opportunity there for everybody, but nobody will get started because of the crime. When you have to have an armed guard to keep your construction materials from disappearing overnight, when dead bodies turn up in the alleys and streets on a regular basis, etc., nobody will take on that risk except pawn and liquor stores with bars on the windows and doors. Everybody says, fix the poverty and the crime will mostly disappear, but I don't think you can ever help with the poverty unless you control the crime.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Update on original topic. BLM leaders met with the Mayor after the city said that the protesters would be arrested if they tried to disrupt the marathon. BLM backed down and said they won't disrupt the race. We'll see.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

wr said:


> Just remember, that applies to all members, not one side or the other.


That is the truly part...... we'll see.


----------

